# Lowrance Mark 4



## JACK_SMITH (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone have experience with these GPS/Sonars? I just bought one, and am curious. Price looks to good to be true.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

200/83 sonar, gps, chartplotter, and micro SD card slot is a lot of features for 199.00. With a 3.5 inch screen you will end up zooming in and out to distinguish waypoints that are near each other. If you do not have gps or sonar now this would be far better than not having it.

One thing to note is that these do not have internal electronic compass, they rely on GPS. This makes getting directly on a waypoint a little difficult at slow speed. As you approach the waypoint the direction arrow will swing around.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

If this is one of the new Elite 4 compact units could you please tell me where you got it. No one in these parts knows anything about them, when they will be at retail outlets or pricing? Lowrance advertises that they will be released in mid-January of 2012.....????
Thanks!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I was only referring to Mark 4. The elite 4's are supposed to retail for about 400.00. The have the same features as mark 4 and only diff is color screen.

I have not seen any in stores.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

color in bass pro next month theses things are cool for the price color is going to be around 249.00


----------

